# Trivia 5/2



## luckytrim (May 2, 2019)

trivia 5/2
DID YOU KNOW...
Mexicans drink more Coke than any other country in the world.  Mexicans drink 
about 745 Coke beverages per capita, per year. Americans drink  about 401 Coke products a 
year. -

1. Who created Lord Peter Wimsey?
  a. - Agatha Christie
  b. - P.D. James
  c. - Sue Grafton
  d. - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. What do Meeko from the movie "Pocahontas", Sly Cooper, a  video game 
character, and Rigby from "Regular Show" have in  common?
  a. - They are Opossums
  b. - They are Foxes
  c. - They are Raccoons
  d. - They are Mice
3. How many total squares are on an original Rubik's  Cube?
  a. - 48
  b. - 54
  c. - 60
  d. - 66
4.  Which ex-Baywatch babe was Dennis Rodman married to for a  short time?
5. Born William Sydney Porter, we know him as ......... whom  ?
6. 'True Grit' won John Wayne his only Oscar.... He was  nominated for Best 
Actor one other time; what film got him that nominations  ?
(Hint; 1950 - He lost to Broderick Crawford )
7. If you are using an xistera, which high speed sport are you  participating 
in?
8. What was special about Major League Baseball's 1994 World  Series?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The reason chicken eggs are sometimes brown, rather than  white, has to do 
with what feed the chicken eats .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. - c
3. - b
4. Carmen Elektra
5. O. Henry
6. 'Sands of Iwo Jima '
7. Jai Alai 
8. There Wasn't One

CRAP !!
When shopping for eggs, it’s inevitable to notice that the  brown eggs almost 
always cost more than the white. Some may think that one is  better than the 
other, but the truth is they’re not very different at  all.
While there is a difference between brown eggs and white eggs,  it might not 
be all it’s cracked up to be. (See what we did there?) The  main difference 
all traces back to the chickens the eggs come from and the  color of their 
feathers and even their earlobes. Yes, you read that right:  whether a 
chicken lays brown or white eggs is based on the way the bird  looks—not how 
they taste.

Read more here...
https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/foodnews/the-surprising-difference-between-brown-eggs-and-white-eggs/ar-BBRvmLS?li=BBnb7Kz


----------

